

Ask HN: Trello-esque cards/panels in Javascript? - vincentellis

I remember seeing a jQuery lib for that. Any?
======
X4
hold on I'm compiling a list.

~~~
X4
Official technology stack documentation by Trello:
[http://www.bestvendor.com/lists/building-and-maintaining-
tre...](http://www.bestvendor.com/lists/building-and-maintaining-trello-a-
modern-single-page-web-app)

OpenSource clones: <https://github.com/oo7ph/Trello-Clone>

<https://github.com/chris-ramon/minitrello>

<https://github.com/GraemeF/rello>

<https://github.com/commoncode/mello>

<https://github.com/swizard/brello>

<https://github.com/guysherman/itemlist>

<https://github.com/philipposgate/mello>

<https://github.com/ichiro101/jirello>

<https://github.com/brendanheywood/ghello>

<https://github.com/jluna79/pillo>

<https://github.com/jiewmeng/Tickle>

<https://github.com/edulix/kanllo>

<https://github.com/StrictlyBusiness/Mello>

~~~
vincentellis
Wow, thanks.

